# 5,000g mega planted tank.



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey PTF! I wanted to share a project we have had the pleasure to be a part of. We have assisted with the plants,co2 system and fertilizers for this monster exhibit. You dont get to see such huge planted tanks like this in north America.

We sent the worlds largest needle leaf java fern over for this tank. Almost 6 foot by 4 foot fern. We split it up into several massive pieces for this project.

The monster fern, 


Hard to tell, but this piece alone was 2 foot wide. 

*
And of course! The tank in full HD!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAUxEZCsoSA&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Awesome video Marco, that fern is insane! Wish I could get there to see in person.

Who's the song by also in the video, my wife loves it haha.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Did you take light readings? 

I can tell you this, with full sun, things are going to be a problem. 
If you have about 90% shading, so roughly 200 umols at noon, then you have far fewer plant issues and algae. Open displays are great, but.........if you cannot control and reduce open green house sun, such tanks rarely last and look good over time. 

the other option is add floating plants, they can shade the pond fairly well, but..they block too much light for submersed plants. So a little can work, but not a lot, this is a hard balance to strike with submersed plants under them.

A nicely designed shade cloth mesh over the display would be a wise idea and I would speak to the director/management about it. If they can add more ferns and trees so the pond is shaded more, that would be a good idea also in lieu of the shade cloth. Fixing a large tank with algae issues, well........you'll see. 

Set up is one thing, but long term care is quite another matter. 
Mostly being able to adjust and modify the light. Light management is 90% of it with larger displays. Most of the plants used can do very well with low light and that will make care over time much easier, thereby a nice display over time.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

awesome!! Im sure you have already figured out all the lighting details and did adequate research on how to maintain this tank...I would like to swim in that tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Rest assured its a well calculated install She will be updated in all her glory in just a few short months.

More videos to come!


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

very nice thanks for sharing the video . what was the actual setup time?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

D.Rodgers said:


> very nice thanks for sharing the video . what was the actual setup time?


 My pleasure to share. The aquascape took an entire day of daylight. The tank is an ongoing project as plants transition and mature so stay tuned for updates. I will follow up with updated videos as they become available. 

Wait until you see it packed with thousands of Tetras and a nice group of Altums. Hopefully the size of the tank will provide ample hiding space and getaway swim room for the smaller fish. 


Sincerely,
Marco


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing it stocked!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

D.Rodgers said:


> Looking forward to seeing it stocked!


I hear you on that! Underwater GoPro will be cool :biggrin:


----------



## CatFishStryk (Sep 3, 2013)

definitely following this one!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry for the slow updates. The tank is doing great! There is some video work in the works for this monster. Underwater video is really the only way to go and see this in all its glory. Photography is quite difficult with sun light. Ideally artificial lights will be used to light the tank at night for better photography. 





Much more to come!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Slow and steady the tank fills in.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks great, you guys nailed it!


----------



## Live Aloha (Aug 30, 2014)

Appreciate the updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you, we will keep updates going as they are available. 



Many Thanks!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is wonderful. What kinds of temps are involved here?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Love this, can't wait to see some more widened out shots


----------



## Stan510 (Feb 15, 2021)

Well,it's been designed for easy care. As of 2020 it was still just Anubias,and Microsorum ferns. Not a bonanza of many varieties of water plants.
What I could do with a tropical greenhouse and a 5,000 gallon pond with one large window....


----------

